# BestBlanks.com - have you shopped there?



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

Evening everyone .. hope all is well with everyone .. 

I'm about to drop a large chunk of change in to BestBlanks.com .. papers, inks, a printer, and printable items so far my total in cart is lookin at like 800 bucks LOL 

Can anyone tell me if they've shopped there an what their thoughts are .. good products .. nice people .. good shipping turn over .. the usual stuff 

I wish i could sign up for their newsletter without makin a purchase .. a coupon code would come in handy right about now lol

thank you for listening

Jodi


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

I have shopped there bnbut have found that I can usually find the item I ma looking at for cheaper somewhere else.

I bought paper once but now get it cheaper from Coastal. 
I was looking at a printer but found it cheaper by going to the Epson Clearance Center.
I needed a heat press but got it cheaper at Alpha.

I can go on with this. What I did buy was great and the shipping was prompt I just found other places that offer it cheaper. Look at some of the other vendors on the left side of this page some may offer discounts to forum members form time to time.

Katrina


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

I've only ordered tote bag blanks from them but I have no complaints.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

Thank you i am looking at other places but the printer an ink i want are cheapest there so far. I will be placing my order wensday and hoe i like it all


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*



Freakazeenie said:


> Thank you i am looking at other places but the printer an ink i want are cheapest there so far. I will be placing my order wensday and hoe i like it all


What's the printer and what kind of ink?


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

its the epson workforce 30 and recomended sub inks to go with it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

The printer can be purchased refurbished for $49 at epson.com or new for $70 from just about anywhere, including Office Depot. If you are not getting that kind of pricing, get the ink from them and the printer elsewhere.


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

Thank You for your help .. its much appreciated .. off to look at other places


----------



## Freakazeenie (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

WOW !! staples has the same printer for 30 bucks less and no shipping charge since the store is around the corner from me .. ThanK You for letting me know its sold in stores


----------



## webbsplace (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: BestBlanks.com*

I have stayed with their TJ8 Inkjet paper for years. Have tried others and even had customers ask me what I did differant as the qualty was not h same. Have used their mousepads, fabric coasters and a few other products.

I'm happy with them. 

Ruthie


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

I just had a bad experience with bestblanks.com. I ordered a teflon pad protector for my heat press, they sent me a teflon SHEET. I called them and they refused to send me out the correct item until I filled out the RMA and they receive the teflon sheet back 1st. They said it would take up to 24 hours to receive the RMA info. 

Needless to say, I asked for a refund and I will order my products from a company that knows the difference between a pad and a sheet, and doesn't penalize me for their mistakes..


----------



## webbsplace (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, I have shopped with them for many years. Always got my inkjet transfer paper from them. Also have asked them a bunch of questions and they always took time to answer me and make sure I understood what they were telling me. I haven't had any problems with them and recieved excellant service out of them.


----------



## shaz1 (Mar 6, 2010)

When i started up my business i purchase all my hardware and supplies from BESTBLANKS.COM.the service is wonderful but i live outside the the U.S. and i have to purchase a minimum of $500 USD or one machine for international orders where as COASTAL there are no minimums for international orders just purchase and pay the shipping,so i'm seriously considering purchasing some stuff from coastal.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

they always been good for me, but shop around for printing stuff


----------

